# testing reflexes for thyroid disease???



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay, so I was the one that posted a few weeks ago about finding a new doc to use the newer levels due to symptoms and tsh being 4.04. Still haven't found one yet BUT I did take a new job and with that comes a physical. So I thought while I had a live doctor in with me, I would run it past him to see what his thoughts were. He is talking to me about my TSH... upper side of normal he says, then he takes his little rubber "mallet" and is thumping on my knees, ankles, arms etc and said "your reflexes are good, it's doubtful that it's your thyroid making you tired".
If he didn't see me roll my eyes, it would've been a miracle. I couldn't contain an eye roll at that point. Have any of you EVER heard of this.. checking reflexes to determine thyroid disease? Just curious.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Gosh, for some reason, I remember my endo checking my reflexes while I was in thyroid storm. Don't know exactly why, but it was the first time I could remember having that done since I saw a pediatrician or possibly for a work physical.

So, I typed in "thyroid disease reflexes" into google and got a bunch of hits. Several from Pub Med and medical journals that I do not have the brain power to read right now. One from about.com which has a section under "Clinical Evaluation for Thyroid Disorders:"

"Test your reflexes.

This is usually done with a small mallet on the knees and Achilles area. Hyper-responsive reflexes can be a sign of hyperthyroidism, and slow reflexes may point to hypothyroidism."

Seems like there is some relation, but not a definitive test.

Honestly, you were getting a physical for a job, and in your shoes, I would not want that doc to write something that would prevent me from getting hired. He is really just screening you to see if you are capable of performing the tasks necessary to work, not to provide you with an on-going diagnosis and treatment.

Glad you have a new job, hoping this comes with medical insurance! Good luck!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I had my reflexes tested as a child at a polo clinic. Then doctor when I was being tested for weight lose which diag. was Graves'. However, don't know if it was thyroid related or not. My Doctor was very thorough putting me through many extensive test before coming up with Graves'. He did find other health issues as well.

Good luck with your new job. Medical Insurance is worth a million bucks or more...life!


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the response. I work as a HR generalist in a hospital/clinic. I'm not even sure why we have to have a physical since 99% of the job is a sit down job and the biggest risks are paper cuts. I am lucky though, I have good insurance through my husbands work and can't imagine what I would do without it. I will have to google the reflexes thing and check it out. I just felt like "once again dismissed by yet another MD in a simple swish of a little pink mallet".. very frustrating BUT I know I have to manage my own health care and I will find a doctor that listens and believes in fixing the problem and finding out why I need 11 hours of sleep each night and still can't get through the day without a nap.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. I work as a HR generalist in a hospital/clinic. I'm not even sure why we have to have a physical since 99% of the job is a sit down job and the biggest risks are paper cuts. I am lucky though, I have good insurance through my husbands work and can't imagine what I would do without it. I will have to google the reflexes thing and check it out. I just felt like "once again dismissed by yet another MD in a simple swish of a little pink mallet".. very frustrating BUT I know I have to manage my own health care and I will find a doctor that listens and believes in fixing the problem and finding out why I need 11 hours of sleep each night and still can't get through the day without a nap.


However you could manage it, getting some of these antibodies' tests would be helpful and it would certainly settle the issue if you have antibodies indigenous to the thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I just re-read your post. For some reason, I thought the first one said you did not have a doc due to no insurance! Now I see that I somehow made that up. Brain Fog here!
I am glad you do have good insurance. I hope you can find a doc who can help you and run some bloodwork to really find out what is going on. 
I am also glad that you didn't have anything so obviously wrong to keep you from getting the job in the first place even though I know it stinks to be dismissed by a doc.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

This is an interesting post....When they hit me with the malet I seriously fly off the table. I had a spinal cord injury 30 years ago and I always wondered why my reflexes were so hyper always wondering if I had a thyroid problem then. My question as I had posted on mine is........If you take rivotril to calm down lets say these reflexes can they effect your blood work?

Thanks


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not familiar with a drug named Rivotril. Looked it up, it appears to be what is known as Klonopin or clonazepam in the US. This is a benzodiazapine, an anti-anxiety med if I am correct.

Psychopharmacolgy is way to intricate for me to understand very well. I did a web search, and found the following article:
Inhibition of cold-induced TSH release by benzodiazepines

doi:10.1016/0006-8993(83)90353-0

I do know that Klonopin is a powerful addictive drug, and if you have any concerns about it, I would discuss them with your doctor.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

the link did not paste right. Let me try again.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b35e329ee7a725cd4a87cf9a5e7f3a51&searchtype=a


----------



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

When I saw my endo 2 months ago, she tested my reflexes and said they were very slow. "Be careful driving home," she told me. She already had the results of the TSH (4.92) she probably knew what to expect.

Slow reflexes, slow heart rate, slow respiration---all part of the lovely hypo condition we so enjoy.

C


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

I too have always had low blood pressure and low pulse. My blood pressure is usually 90/50 and my pulse is less than 60 at all times. I have always been "congratulated" on this.. I now know that this is just another part of my symptoms that I am experiencing.
I'm still looking for a good doctor.. still haven't found one.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

This is not a symptom!!!! if you are talking your about BP.

It's not necessairly the low BP reading but rather PP reading and yours is 40 
*p-e-r-r-f-i-c-t-!* Pulse is also good too. No foreseeable heart issues for now. Lucky Lady.

What are you - a teenager?!


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

I apologize, I did not mean to call low blood pressure and slower pulse a symptom. I was very very tired last night and my brain wasn't working. I am grateful that I do not have high blood pressure and a high pulse but what I was saying is that this is being missed as well by the doctor that I went to previously as being something to look into as related to my possibly thryoid issue.
My apologies for saying it was a symptom. I am a 39 year old female.
thanks for the replies.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

No need to apologize, it probably my mistake for I was tired also.

Wouldn't relate it to thyroid - when its *p-e-r-r-f-i-c-t-!*

Asking if you were a teenager was a *compliment* due to such good vital signs.

My blood pressure gets that low once in a while depending on what time of day and where I have it done. My pulse is normal 60 even at my hyperiest.

Now is fluctuates +/- 2 however it has gone down as low as 46.

I am no spring chicken and older than you, but I do feel like a teenager, well maybe someone in their twenties.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I just found this today, and thought it was relevant:

"One of the long standing clinical findings associated with thyroid dysfunction is a delayed Achilles tendon reflex. Prior to 1974, when the TSH became routinely used to screen for low thyroid function, doctors used this simple reflex test to diagnose and treat hypothyroidism."

http://osteomed2.com/tt.aspx


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think that either doctor checked my achilles tendon reflex but my achilles tendon has been very sore for several months.. was wondering if this had anything to do with my current PF or just generalized joint/ligament pain.
Thanks for the link!
Celia


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems that particular practice tests for thyroid by reflexes in the forearm. Makes me wonder if reflexes in general are slower with hypothyroidism. I think we have a lot to learn from the way doctors did things in the "old days" before they invented all these specific tests. The way they relay on fancy expensive tests today, you would think it's a miracle anyone managed to stay alive in the past!


----------

